# 3d schrift im fh



## markus 74 (21. November 2004)

hallo

ich bin auf der suche nach einem tool im freehand, daß schriften und formen einen korpus geben. bisher habe ich nur "extrudieren" entdeckt was mir aber sehr umständlich erscheint und den 3d effekt auch nur mit fluchtpunkt erstellt. ich brauch auch keinen lichteffekt in dem körper. beispiel: du hast ein quadrat, ziehst an allen 4 ecken 4 parallelen diagonal weg, und verbindest die eckpunkte wieder, so hast du einen quader OHNE fluchtpunkt. ich hoffe mein problem ist klar geworden.

dank und gruss
markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. November 2004)

Hallo,
von http://www.zaxwerks.com/ gibt es das Plugin Invigorator mit dem es möglich ist 3D-Objekte direkt in Aftereffekts, Freehand, Photoshop, Illustrator und Proanimator zu realisieren.
Ansonsten ist das glaube ich einfacher in Illustrator zu realisieren.
Oder dieses Tutorial http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=77147 und hier nochwas was hilfreich sein könnte http://dev.portalzine.de/modules/We...point.com/article/basic-imitation-3d-graphics

MFG


----------



## markus 74 (21. November 2004)

vielen dank - ich fahr mir die sachen mal rein
grüsse
markus


----------



## hexe (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

den Text in Pfad umwandeln, duplizieren, etwas verschieben, zwei verschiedene Füllungen, dann mit <Strg>+<Shift>+<B> mischen (geht auch mit Modifizieren - Zusammenfassung - Mischen), im Inspektor dann die Stufen der Mischung erhöhen und fertig ist die 3D Schrift.

Hexe


----------

